# Camping at Currant Creek



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

We've got a family camp coming up tomorrow at Currant Creek. So if you've been there, maybe you can help me out. First of all, is there a nearby supply of firewood? How tough is it to get a spot mid-week in Loop D? What's the mosquito situation like right about now? How is fishing from the bank? What kind of lures/bait works well there


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Extremely long PM sent. Put on your reading glasses and take a seat!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

+1 Can I get a PM as well? Thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

PM has been sent to you as well!

Forgot to add there are mosquito's out there so bring the bug spray. I guess it is warm enough now compared to a few months ago.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

The mosquitoes weren't as bad as the deer flies and other assorted flies. We just got back on Friday, had a great time, but the fishing wasn't so hot. On a positive note, my two granddaughters each caught their first fish. The funny thing was, the younger of the two (age 4) caught one fish, and it was big enough to keep so she did. The older one (age 6), caught three fish, and not one of them was over five inches long. I kept trying to play up the fact that she'd caught the most fish, but the only thing she could think about was that she wasn't able to keep one.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear. I guess it wasn't going to be hot fishing forever! It was good to us for 2 months straight. My guess is that the THOUSANDS of minnows are feeding the trout well or they are moving deeper for the summer. What were you using, where were you fishing, and did you see the minnows too?


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried fishing from the pier that is just down from the campground early one morning. I was using the gold blue wolf for awhile and switched to worms. Nada, but some of the minnows (yes there were a lot, but it seemed that there were more in some areas than others) would try to take it on the way in, though it was too big for their mouths. The next day I was fishing with the little girls on the same side of the lake, but about half way between that pier and the dam. That's where my granddaughter caught her "keeper" (on red power bait nuggets) and my other granddaughter caught two of the small ones (both on worms). I caught nothing (well, a bunch of moss), though I can tell you I was spending most of my time trying to keep the two girls going. I had my own pole and one of the girls was using my old trusty. That night we decided to go out again and fished closer to the pier, just where a little cove goes back in. I had broken the handle on the reel on my extra pole, so I was trying to fish with that one and letting daughter-in-law fish with the remaining good pole. My granddaughter was using her Barbie pole, that she'd caught the two small ones on before, and caught another one. She really wanted her own keeper badly, but we had no such luck. I'm trying to think of a good place locally (I live in Salt Lake valley) where I can get her that one she can take home.

I don't know. We didn't actually spend a lot of time fishing as setting up tent camps takes forever, and having dutch oven meals takes a long time too, so I'm thinking if we could've stayed longer, we would've figured it out eventually...then again, the parents of the two year old boys were getting frazzled, as was I with all the camp work. Next time, we'll have a tent trailer and it should be much easier.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope my PM wasn't confusing. I hate the pier side of CC. I always have more succes on the other side or near those spillways. Location, location, location my friend!


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Got ya! When you said "close to the dam", I was thinking --either side, but get close to the dam--so, yeah, I guess I misunderstood. Then again, when I was fishing from the pier, my wife who can barely walk came down with me. It was probably the easiest spot for her anywhere on the lake. I would've been fishing alone that morning if I'd have driven around to the other side, instead of having my beautiful woman with me.

Now the next time I go, I'll be trying that other side...but really, the fishing wasn't why most of the family was there, so I had to make some sacrifices. I _did_ tell my wife though, that the next fishing trip has got to be for me. Gotta get selfish sometime.


----------

